
Tesla restarting production defying local order - dmitriy_ko
https://www.wsj.com/articles/tesla-to-restart-production-elon-musk-says-11589230278
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23146897](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23146897).

------
wdb
Wondering how much it costs to cancel my Tesla order

